# Your First Amendment rights are under attack – again.



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

If this doesn't frost your a$$, I don't have a clue about what will. It is now going to be illegal to take pictures (already in place for 4 years) or videos on US Forest Service land for commercial use.You can see the proposal here: Proposed Directive for Commercial Filming in Wilderness; Special Uses Administration.You have until November 3, 2014 to comment on this asinine bovine excrement.Outfitters have already been threatened with fines for publishing images and videos because they promoted income producing enterprises.A day-care worker in Alaska was threatened for hosting a picnic for pre-school kids in a parking lot on public land because she was making income babysitting.This fecal matter is real folks.Our freedoms are slowly but ever so surely being eliminated by those bozos we keep sending to Washington DC.

Please take advantage of the 10 days there are left to make a written comment on this proposal. And while you're at it, it wouldn't hurt a thing if you also wrote your bozos in Washington DC and let them know how you feel about this garbage.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol
You can't stop big brother Bob, you know that.:x


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Lol
> You can't stop big brother Bob, you know that.:x


Yes, that may be true, but we can STILL tell him what we think of him. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We did this a couple weeks ago. See: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/95201-1000-fine-take-pictures-wilderness.html

.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> We did this a couple weeks ago. See: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/95201-1000-fine-take-pictures-wilderness.html
> 
> .


Sorry, I missed it back then. We have until tomorrow to make our comments known to the bozos in Washington DC.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I see it as a right to conduct interstate commerce. Could a Fed judge rule it as so? Maybe. The thing with USFS land vs. BLM is USFS land is actually designated as 'heritage land' not public land. What's the difference? To me, absolutely nothing. When my taxes along with everyone else's funds the USFS, then, we should get to use it how we please as long as we do not take away the same courtesy from others. 

The logic used of not filming on USFS lands for commercial use is nonsensical at best and no different than someone in a tractor/trailer unit hauling a shipment to Wal-Mart across the Manti-La Sal NF!


----------

